# Pocket Watch maker mark?



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Got a Pocket watch with M&W on the Movement. Any ideas on who it is? or what it stands for. No makers name on dial just a number.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

nothing on a quick search on the web. what is on the case? vin


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

A pic of the M & W on the movement would help...


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

As Roddy says here above, pictures of the watch and the movement might help us. I have had an initial perusal at likely sources on information but have come up blank as to the M & W mark on the movement of your watch. I had a brief flirtation with Mappin & Webb but it seems that although they did mark some pocket watch movements, the name was engraved in full on all the examples I have viewed online.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi sorry for late reply here is a picture and of the bottom plate

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2w9sqtyn1rs25by/DSCN0610.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/l9yc070l6mut0e1/DSCN0611.JPG?dl=0


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

vinn said:


> nothing on a quick search on the web. what is on the case? vin


 my guess it's an "after market" like Hamilton useto do. vin


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Possible the Dial just has a number on it not a name. Will see if it compares to any others.


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

This is old "Tobias" type key wind movement. Thow it is quality made, it is probably old manufacture type, where on one street of the willage they cut the wheels, on another - pinions, ont third - they asssembled wheels and so... Almost hand made. Parts of one movement never fit to another... Probably will never understand who made it.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

stdape said:


> Got a Pocket watch with M&W on the Movement


 Unless I'm going cross-eyed, it says "W&M" in the first picture, not "M&W".

Mikrolisk lists W&M as the trademark of Uhrenfabrik Wulf & Metzler, Tisch- und Wanduhren; Berlin, Deutschland; um 1893/1900.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks Spinynorman, think i need to send my glasses back lol.


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

This movement is not german...



nevenbekriev said:


> This movement is not german...


 and a litle bit older...


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

vinn said:


> my guess it's an "old watch" ?


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Its a pocket watch, the movement i gather Swiss. So i guess W&M had shop in Germany, and just assembled.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

stdape said:


> Its a pocket watch, the movement i gather Swiss. So i guess W&M had shop in Germany, and just assembled.


 That would make sense.


----------

